# Robin's breed



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

In 1 year Robin has gone to a tiny,skinny cat,to a big, strong young male! If I'm not mistaken, cats don't stop growing until they're 3-4,with most of the growth spurts occurring in the 1st 2 years. I'm not sure of the breed... Pics are coming, but for now,let me describe him. Robin is white with giant splotches on his back that overlap from both sides onto his belly,and over his head. Maybe spalshes is a better word...he has SPALSHES of gray tiger-stripe,with some brown,and solid gray mixed in. 

My question is...do you know this breed, and how big is he going to get? Last year I visited a Cypriot cats site and was convinced this is what he was. MAYBE not. Any input? 1 good thing!...he's not BULKING out! He's got muscles!

Kalemara!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Chances are he is just a very large domestic cat with no particular breed. If there's no papers then he's just a moggie... Nothing wrong with that, I have two dsh cats myself


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

3furbabies said:


> Chances are he is just a very large domestic cat with no particular breed. If there's no papers then he's just a moggie... Nothing wrong with that, I have two dsh cats myself


This.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I've never heard of the cypriot breed before... A quick google show very limited info and seems it's a group of domestic cats dwelled at specific location. There is nothing paticular about the breed except "large". I don't know how many cypriot breeders exist but shouldn't be a lot. So if you do not live near cyprus, the chance of him even remotely related to cypriot is extremely slim.



> If I'm not mistaken, cats don't stop growing until they're 3-4,with most of the growth spurts occurring in the 1st 2 years.


That's not true... Most cats (domestic cats and most of the breeds) stop growing in the first 2 years. Only a few slow matured breeds will grow until 3-4 years.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Depends how much you feed them. Cheshire kept growing until he was 10.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,while Robin does have a few dietary restrictions,2 cans a day,little human food (cheese as a rare treat) the boy does eat! When I 1st got him he looked like he might have been the runt of the litter. NOW he's growing DAILY,it seems. Even his HEAD has more than doubled in size!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Didn't happen unless you have photographic proof, Kurt. ;-)


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a huge range of cat sizes. I have a neutered male who is 18 lbs and a very petite female bicolor who is barely five pounds. Each cat is born with a hidden genetic potential that is expressed and mediated by how much food they get in their developing months. Our pets have the advantage of almost unlimited food to help realize their genetic legacy. It sounds like you have a cat that is going to be a large cat; a real lap and armful. Enjoy him.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your cat's coloring does sound somewhat unusual from your description....hope you can send some pics. Has he been neutered? Male cats do get a larger head when they develop their "stud jowls" around 1+ yrs. At any rate he should be neutered to prevent adding to the numbers of unwanted feral kittens and cats.


----------

